# Potting Question



## PhragNewbie021 (Oct 5, 2021)

Do anyone here use clear slotted pots to grow their Paphs & Phrags? Thanks Joe S.


----------



## Ray (Oct 6, 2021)

I have some paphs in Air-Cone pots, but that's as close as I come. Those are potted in a mix of 50/50 LECA and Grodan Rock Wool Mini-Cubes. All others are in Semi-Hydro culture.

For me, slotted pots would dry out too fast.


----------



## PhragNewbie021 (Oct 6, 2021)

Thanks Ray.


----------



## paphfreak (Oct 6, 2021)

I've been switching to clear pots. I use some slotted. Potted this pearcii about three weeks ago. They are great for viewing roots.


----------



## Anca86 (Oct 6, 2021)

I use clear slotted pots because I like seeing roots. The only thing that bothers me is that some roots escape through the slots and I don't quite know how am I going to proceed when repotting.


----------



## paphfreak (Oct 6, 2021)

They come off when you pull the plant out of the pot. Most of the roots stay inside. I also noticed the roots grow toward the edges of the pot and the slots more quickly than in a clear pot without slots. These pots have a raised center with slots on the inside.


----------



## Ray (Oct 6, 2021)

Anca86 said:


> I use clear slotted pots because I like seeing roots. The only thing that bothers me is that some roots escape through the slots and I don't quite know how am I going to proceed when repotting.


I break up the pot so the root system remains intact.


----------



## Anca86 (Oct 6, 2021)

Ray said:


> I break up the pot so the root system remains intact.


That I was thinking to do. Roots are more important than a pot.


----------



## spes1959 (Jan 21, 2022)

Ray said:


> I break up the pot so the root system remains intact.


but when you break the pot are you sure that the roots have not stuck to the surface?


----------



## paphfreak (Jan 21, 2022)

I have never had a case where very much root grew out of the pot. I have mostly paphs & phrags and the roots stop growing once they exit the pot. I just squeeze the pot gently to loosen the plant & potting material so it's easier to remove.

Even if you are going to break the pot, the gentle squeezing loosens up any roots on the pot.


----------



## spes1959 (Jan 21, 2022)

paphfreak said:


> I have never had a case where very much root grew out of the pot. I have mostly paphs & phrags and the roots stop growing once they exit the pot. I just squeeze the pot gently to loosen the plant & potting material so it's easier to remove.
> 
> Even if you are going to break the pot, the gentle squeezing loosens up any roots on the pot.


Thank you Paphfreak, but when roots are inside the pot?


----------



## paphfreak (Jan 21, 2022)

spes1959 said:


> Thank you Paphfreak, but when roots are inside the pot?



I use soft plastic pots. When I squeeze them the roots inside loosen.


----------



## Ray (Jan 21, 2022)

spes1959 said:


> but when you break the pot are you sure that the roots have not stuck to the surface?


I use plastic pots as well. If the roots do stick to them, a little coaxing frees them up with minimal damage.


----------



## Paphluvr (Jan 21, 2022)

The only slotted (somewhat) clear pots I use on my Paphs are Rands Aircones. I do use other clear pots that are not slotted and provide just drainage holes on the bottom. I have never had a problem with roots growing out of the pots. When repotting I run a dull knife around the inside of the pot to break any clingy roots loose. Rands Aircones are virtually indestructable and somewhat expensive. I prefer not to have to cut them off.


----------



## abax (Jan 21, 2022)

Nobody asked me, but I use slotted clay pots, soak 'em a bit and hit 'em with a hammer.
Works every time. Clay pots are cheap!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 30, 2022)

…you just like swinging the hammer!


----------



## southernbelle (Jan 31, 2022)

abax said:


> Nobody asked me, but I use slotted clay pots, soak 'em a bit and hit 'em with a hammer.
> Works every time. Clay pots are cheap!


Clay pots and bark? What types are you growing in them?


----------



## Daver (Jan 31, 2022)

I like clear pots so I can monitor root development but I prefer them with no slots to minimize roots growing out of the pot. If I have a clear slotted pot that I want to use due to its size etc, I'll nest two in one so the slots are blocked.


----------



## southernbelle (Feb 1, 2022)

Daver said:


> I like clear pots so I can monitor root development but I prefer them with no slots to minimize roots growing out of the pot. If I have a clear slotted pot that I want to use due to its size etc, I'll nest two in one so the slots are blocked.


I use clear plastic (no slots) for the same reason, and because I tend to overwater in the winter if I’m not careful. However, sometimes I think I underwater as I rarely see roots like yours on Paphs or phrags. On catts in 7”- 8” pots, I put a 2” plastic net pot upside down in the bottom to give more air to the center. (Keith Davis’ recommendation). Sometimes catts take off and grow beautiful roots after a repot, other times I lose the old roots and only have the new at the top of the pot, so they are over potted. I’m thinking of switching to clay with bark mix for catts, but am on the fence because I don’t want to have to increase my watering interval to a crazy pace in the summer.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 3, 2022)

I use lots of translucent slotted round plastic pots with the diameter at 3in & 4in.
I use 4inch pot for initial compots. I also use 4.25 round clear plastic pot (not side slots), but it cost more and takes more potting mix which also adds cost and not necessary. 4.25in pots are for larger plants for me. 
When I separate compots, some large seedlings go into 3in pot on its own or I would put two mid-sized ones in 3inch pot. 
I mostly reshuffle the seedligns according to sizes and pot them up in 4inch pot. 
These two pots are perfect for me. 

I also use 3inch slotted round pot for other things like Neofinetia falcata and Cattleya seedlings. 
Because of this, I have a box full of these two.


----------



## alex.sorensen51 (Feb 3, 2022)

If I can't find the right size clear pot,I use jiffy peanut butter clear containers,and cut off the bottom,leaving the lid to be drilled for drainage.If I need more drainage,I loosen the lid.when I need to repot,I undo the lid ,and push from the bottom.(lid end)


----------



## Russ1992 (Feb 18, 2022)

Daver said:


> I like clear pots so I can monitor root development but I prefer them with no slots to minimize roots growing out of the pot. If I have a clear slotted pot that I want to use due to its size etc, I'll nest two in one so the slots are blocked.


You're roots look awesome! But there doesn't appear to be a lot of aeration. I wonder how you're able to get them to thrive when your media looks so dense...


----------



## Daver (Feb 18, 2022)

Grungemanbaby92 said:


> You're roots look awesome! But there doesn't appear to be a lot of aeration. I wonder how you're able to get them to thrive when your media looks so dense...


To be honest, aeration isn't something I've really considered  The medium is 100% Orchiata.


----------



## Russ1992 (Feb 18, 2022)

Daver said:


> To be honest, aeration isn't something I've really considered  The medium is 100% Orchiata.


What's your temperature range, relative humidity, frequency of watering, and chip size?


----------



## Daver (Feb 18, 2022)

Grungemanbaby92 said:


> What's your temperature range, relative humidity, frequency of watering, and chip size?


Orchiata classic/fine, I water every 4-6 days, and the temperature range is 15C to 22C, or whatever my home is heated or cooled to, as they're in my main living space. I was using distilled water while living in Toronto, not sure why exactly, but I only have a few plants so the added cost wasn't significant. Since moving to Vancouver, I had read about the great tap water quality and switched them to tap.


----------



## Russ1992 (Feb 18, 2022)

Amazing, nothing out of the ordinary but you have extraordinary results. Anything special with fertilizer?


----------



## Daver (Feb 18, 2022)

Grungemanbaby92 said:


> Amazing, nothing out of the ordinary but you have extraordinary results. Anything special with fertilizer?


Oops, forgot the fertilizer! I use liquid Dyna-Gro Grow, 7-9-5, and a bit of garden lime. I've never measured pH etc, but I'm thinking I might start.


----------



## Russ1992 (Feb 19, 2022)

Incredible really. Is this plant a hybrid?


----------



## Daver (Feb 19, 2022)

Grungemanbaby92 said:


> Incredible really. Is this plant a hybrid?


I purchased it as p. micranthum from an orchid show & sales in Toronto ~2009, but I don't recall the name of the seller. Here's a picture of the one time I successfully got it to bloom in 2012 for your assessment. Since then there's been a lot of moving, and subsequent blasting


----------

